# Cwc 1991 Gulf Era



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Just thought I would post a thread on my military watch

Gulf era

Cwc quartz

W10/6645-99

5415317

81581

91



Does any one know what the colour black and orange are as I know some strap are differnt country,s etc

Going to try and get a burma star ribbon colour nato strap if I can as my grandad was in Burma and just seem appropriate


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've no idea what that strap is, normally the coloured NATOs started off as Regimental straps but now it seems just about anything goes... For example this one is the official Royal Engineers one... on a Royal Marines CWC


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

They aren't service colours, they are Princeton University. Always happy to be corrected though.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Mick B said:


> They aren't service colours, they are Princeton University. Always happy to be corrected though.


Yes I agree the orange and black certainly looks that way, these days everyone and his brother are getting 'NATO' straps produced in their own colours. Our host Roy has always done a good range of regimental ones, a lot longer than most to be honest.... http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/category&path=3_14_15


----------

